# Food Safety News Tue 6/2/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jun 2, 2020)

Food Safety News
Tue 6/2/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Blue Bell’s former chief remains free on $50,000 unsecured bond*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 02, 2020 12:05 am New documents filed in U.S. District Court for Western Texas in Austin say the former chief executive of Blue Bell Creameries remains free on a $50,000 unsecured bond. Federal Magistrate Judge Mark Lane ordered Brenham, TX, resident Paul Kruse freed immediately after conditions of the defendant’s release were processed by the court. Kruse, who retired... Continue Reading

*Researchers present work at virtual one health meeting*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 02, 2020 12:03 am Editor’s note: This article, Part 1 of 2, summarizes oral and poster presentations from the three-day event meeting of the One Health European Joint Program. A European project helping to promote scientific progress on foodborne zoonoses has held its annual meeting virtually because of the coronavirus outbreak. The second annual scientific meeting of the One Health... Continue Reading


*IAFP international conference could be rescheduled for fourth quarter*
By News Desk on Jun 02, 2020 12:01 am Having earlier this year postponed the organization’s annual conference, officials with the International Association for Food Protection report they hope to soon announce new dates, likely in the fourth quarter of this calendar year. The association (IAFP) officials released a statement Monday regarding this year’s conference and meeting, indicating the event would remain in Cleveland,... Continue Reading


*INFOSAN members discuss network’s role in food safety*
By News Desk on Jun 02, 2020 12:00 am Members of an international food safety network have heard that in the increasingly globalized world, a local outbreak of foodborne illness can rapidly evolve into a global crisis. The International Food Safety Authorities Network (INFOSAN) is a voluntary network of more than 600 members from 190 countries. It is run by the Food and Agriculture Organization... Continue Reading

*And . . . What role does pathogen testing play in true HACCP?*
By John Munsell on Jun 01, 2020 02:28 pm Opinion This is a followup on my response to Brianna Leach’s opinion essay published by Food Safety News on May 26. My initial response focused on HACCP. In order for Part Two to make sense, readers might consider reading Part One, entitled “Is contributing author HACCP trained?” published by Food Safety News on May 28.... Continue Reading


----------

